# Is one of my Game Boy games fake?



## UltraMew (Nov 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Dunno if right place



I'm not sure if this is the right place (I couldn't find a GB/C section) but


I want to know if one of these two (Pokémon Red and Super Mario Land 2) are fake. Pokémon Red looks legit, but no official seal. Super Mario Land 2's "grey-line" text looks different, it has a official seals (Golden Nintendo one and "Official Game Boy Game Pak" that is usually only on boxes) , and it looks like a downscale of the cover art. Both do say "Nintendo GAME BOY" and not "GAME". Pokémon Red has a red cartridge.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Both look like my legit cartridges as far as I can tell. Had to compare Pokemon Red to a Blue cart though, but I doubt they'd be much different


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 17, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Both look like my legit cartridges as far as I can tell. Had to compare Pokemon Red to a Blue cart though, but I doubt they'd be much different


My friend has Blue, they are similar (except the obvious Charizard/Blastoise, Red/Blue diffs)


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 17, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> My friend has Blue, they are similar (except the obvious Charizard/Blastoise, Red/Blue diffs)


 
Well yeah, but since they are from the same time they should have the same kind of markings on them. I think they're both legit copies as long as you can't see an obvious difference in plastic quality. But the only way to truly know for sure would be to open it up with a special screwdriver called a "game bit"


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 17, 2013)

we are going to need high quality photos to actually see anything, those are just unacceptable


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm afraid nobody's going to help you unless there's something clearly off with the labels - no offense, but the photos look as if they were taken with a potato, which is okay since there are other tell-tale signs of whether a game is legit or not.

A legit Game Boy game should:

Have a star-shaped screw on the back
Have the Nintendo GAME BOY TM mark on the thumb grip of the cartridge
Have a cleanly-printed label with grey bars on the sides and the correct release code, as well as a two-digit number physically pressed onto the label _(Not sure if it's a rule or if it applies to NOA or NOJ games, but all my legit NOE games have a number like that)_


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 17, 2013)

Look like these. Real, I guess. [/thread]


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks fine to me as well, glad to see that your issue is resolved.


----------

